# ...Last breath...  2weeks left...



## cornfed (Apr 25, 2003)

Alright, I've just come off a 2wk cal increase and kept BF constant if not lowered... wt has remained b/w 195 and 197 for almost a week and my strength has hit a burst again... so I figure it's not water... low carbs this wk and I haven't dropped any lbs... 

My goal is to force growth further and try to drop a 'lil BF...

Diet Plan(to keep myself accountable):
1-7:
8-10oz chkn breast
1tsp canola
3fish-oil caps 
50mg ALA

~2000kcals

1x/wk carb up of 100g carbs in subs for last meal


This is only a 'lil harder than previously, but worth a shot.
Many probably think I'm insane, but I've lost 3lbs of fat and gained 18lbs LBM in a calorie deficit over the past 4mo, naturally.  If it ain't broke...

Training a lil diff... 

T: chest/bi
W: delt/traps
F: back/tri
S: legs/ forearms

then start on Mon w/ M,Tu,W,F and then back to T,W,F,S
This has worked great.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 25, 2003)

Cornpuffed, Just curious....why canola...I know it balances the 3:6 ratio of the meal...but it's probably the most negative choice of PUFA? 

DP


----------



## cornfed (Apr 25, 2003)

I have a fuqqing 3gallon jug of it and I spend too damn much on chkn to want to waste anything   stingy ass college kid @ heart.

And hey, doesn't it rock to be a freak (cal deficit w/ LBM gains)


----------



## cornfed (Apr 28, 2003)

Carbs on Sun night... 203lbs LOL...    ... I've been wanting to rebreak 200, but I didn't wanna feel like shit when I did  ...


----------

